# Hunters name and address on hunting shafts?



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't live in a state where you have to put your name and address, but I do hunt on a military base, and they require you to put the last 4 digits of your SSN on your arrows so they can be identified. I would imagine that that is what the states reasoning is also. I would also imagine that this is a vane effort to curb poaching, but the problem with this is, only the law abiding (ie, non-poachers) will follow it. Another problem with having to do this on public land is that if for some reason you do loose an arrow and a A.L.F. member or some other eco-nazi finds it, they now have your address to target you.:crazy:


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow That's the first I have ever heard of that. Do not think I like it either


----------



## Quigley_Sharps (Aug 19, 2006)

> Deer: Deer may be hunted with archery equipment only. Those persons wishing to hunt deer must complete and submit an application and nonrefundable $10 application fee for permit prior to July 4 annually. Applications will not be accepted electronically. Hunters will be required to mark their arrows with the name and address of the hunter or permit number in a permanent manner, possess a hunter safety card or International Bowhunters Education Program card and pass a proficiency test held prior to the hunting season. Deer may be hunted in the general hunting area as well as the deer hunting only area. Deer may be hunted during the archery and general seasons set by Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD). Bag limits set by TPWD for Williamson County apply. All harvested deer must be taken to Tejas Park, Russell Park or the Lake Georgetown Office for biological sampling. Failure to take deer to the check station will result in the revocation of all permits and charges being filed. Archery hunting for deer is not permitted without a drawn permit.


Looks like Texas has some of it.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

I do not live in such a state and I am opposed to such.

If there is a viable need for arrow identification placing my current year's hunting license number should suffice and prevent the possibility of someone taking any old arrow and writing something like 

"Tim4Trout" 100 Archery St. Bucktown U.S.A.

on it --- and then placing the arrow in a location where it could pose the potential of wrongfully implicating me, and bowhunters in general, in a negative manner.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Its the law in New Hampshire...to the point that if a CO comes across you in the woods he asks to see your arrows...They tried to get putting your name and address on your tree stand at one point as well

Wyvern


----------



## McPhersons-Man (Dec 12, 2006)

Not the whole state of Texas. Just WMA (wildlife managment areas).


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

Name and address on treestands you have too have in Ind. If you leave it overnight on State lands. Which worked out well since I had a stand stolen and it popped up in a pawn shop. Which was then was reported too the police. They tracked the guy down and he is doing 5 years for theft and the sale of stolen property. So is some good that can come of it. Still I do not like the idea of Id's on arrow shaft's. Too many things can go wrong with that I fear.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

ban_t said:


> Name and address on treestands you have too have in Ind. If you leave it overnight on State lands. Which worked out well since I had a stand stolen and it popped up in a pawn shop. Which was then was reported too the police. They tracked the guy down and he is doing 5 years for theft and the sale of stolen property. So is some good that can come of it. Still I do not like the idea of Id's on arrow shaft's. Too many things can go wrong with that I fear.


Anyone can put anyone's name on an arrow. Even non-hunters could do that. They going to have a law to go with it if you falsify info on an arrow? A knee jerk law because some yahoo shot a duck or a cat or something inside the city.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

BigBirdVA said:


> Anyone can put anyone's name on an arrow. Even non-hunters could do that. They going to have a law to go with it if you falsify info on an arrow? A knee jerk law because some yahoo shot a duck or a cat or something inside the city.


Yes I agree completly, it can really be abused without some protection for fraud. I still question it's intent though?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

ban_t said:


> Yes I agree completly, it can really be abused without some protection for fraud. I still question it's intent though?


Probably some AR type pushed for a bill because they had an animal with an arrow in it turn up and cause attention. Since the push is to stop hunting, especially bow hunting, they use this as a way to add another restriction for bowhunters. Whether the law will actually do any good is irrelevant. It's a chance to start the control process for bow hunting. Any law they can add is a good law in their eyes. We almost lost the right to shoot bows on our property here because of 1 cat some stupid kid shot. We all know every incident involving an arrow is because of a hunter.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

another  law


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd tell the DNR to shove it up their rear. Thats just as bad as that micro stamping thing on casings and primers.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

How would a person put such info on an arrow? Permanent marker inks soak into carbon shafts and can destroy certain adhesives.


----------



## Quigley_Sharps (Aug 19, 2006)

Anyone else have this law in their state or one like it?


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Most everyone in my state justs uses a sharpie on the vanes. Kinda a pain with wood arrows and feathers. I use a sharp pen and touch up the letters as the ink fades thru the season.

Wyvern


----------



## Quigley_Sharps (Aug 19, 2006)

Wyvern
How long have you had to do this?


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

a few years now...
Wyvern


----------



## Bugle 'em (Jan 18, 2008)

Tim4Trout said:


> I do not live in such a state and I am opposed to such.
> 
> If there is a viable need for arrow identification placing my current year's hunting license number should suffice and prevent the possibility of someone taking any old arrow and writing something like
> 
> ...


TOTALLY AGREE


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

California will probably follow suit on this...just this last week they found this guy shot in the chest laying in the street in L.A. So now it will give them a reason to initiate some form of ID, even though someone with 1/2 a brain would not use a arrow with his name on it in this situation. For game management reasons...to reduce poachers..maybe. Here they really don't think of the idea of doing it to reduce poaching or game management...now that someone got poked...they certainly will.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

targethogs said:


> California will probably follow suit on this...just this last week they found this guy shot in the chest laying in the street in L.A. So now it will give them a reason to initiate some form of ID, even though someone with 1/2 a brain would not use a arrow with his name on it in this situation. For game management reasons...to reduce poachers..maybe. Here they really don't think of the idea of doing it to reduce poaching or game management...now that someone got poked...they certainly will.


Wonder if gang colors are acceptable for identification purposes?

I can see it now on Bowhunters Warehouse ad........... 
We got Crips and Bloods arrow wraps in stock.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*It doesn't work on deer chasing dog collars in Virginia*

so what's the big deal with hunting arrows?


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

in NY youre supposed to but the dec officers must not know or else i would be in trouble. actually i think they dont care b/c one is friends with my dad and from stuff he has told us it sounds like they have much more important stuff to do.


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

davejohnson2 said:


> in NY youre supposed to but the dec officers must not know or else i would be in trouble. actually i think they dont care b/c one is friends with my dad and from stuff he has told us it sounds like they have much more important stuff to do.


where did you get this from? I've been bowhunting 25+ years and never heard that........


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

We don't have to label arrows here in Michigan, but if you leave treestands on public land any lenght of time you must have name and address on it.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

i read it in the reg. book and heard it from hunters at gander mtn.


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

like michigan bob said we have to label our stands on public land,(has to be visible from the ground too) not many people do it that i know of. as for labeling arrows ive never seen a CO out there in my life and ive romed those woods for 12 years.

i dont think it would help anyways even if they were to find an arrow labeled who knows if that hit something and how long its been there. not to mention when you check your deer in do you have to tell them "hey i couldnt find my arrow out there, is that littering?"


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

davejohnson2 said:


> i read it in the reg. book and heard it from hunters at gander mtn.


could you tell me what page or where abouts? If i'm wrong, I'd really ike to know...thanks!


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

i dont know where i put the book but i heard from the officer that is a relatively new reg. maybe a year or two old and it must be b/c i didnt know about it until too long ago. i only know one person that actually follows it though.


----------



## deerme (Apr 26, 2008)

Quigley_Sharps said:


> Who lives in a state where you have to permanently attach you name and address on your hunting shafts?


i live in MA and hunt MA and NH. NH requires the labeling, but allows sunday hunting. MA doesn't have labeling regs, but also doesn't allow sunday hunting.

i'd label everything i bring into the woods including my fanny pack if they opened up sunday hunting!!!!! :wink:


----------



## deepzak (Sep 24, 2007)

deerme said:


> i live in MA and hunt MA and NH. NH requires the labeling, but allows sunday hunting. MA doesn't have labeling regs, but also doesn't allow sunday hunting.
> 
> i'd label everything i bring into the woods including my fanny pack if they opened up sunday hunting!!!!! :wink:


I'd lable my fanny if they'd open Sunday hunting in VA.:wink:


----------

